# Problem mit der  Eclipse Autovervollständigung...



## Splayfer (19. Aug 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vor etwa 3 Jahren bin ich von Eclipse auf Intellij Idea umgestiegen, und bin seit dem treue User des IDE's.
Seit einiger Zeit benötige ich aber wieder Eclipse, da ich dort einige Funktionen brauche. Leider fiel mir der Umstieg auf das
alte Programm nicht leicht und es gab einige Schwierigkeiten...
Ich konnte alle lösen bis auf ein Problem mit der Autovervollständigung des Programms.
Normal werden bei einem automatischen Wort sofort alle möglichen Codevorlagen aus den importierten Bibliotheken vorgeschlagen - bei mir erscheinen aber nur die
Methoden (siehe Bild im Anhang). 
Wie kann man jetzt wieder einstellen, dass man alle Wörter sieht?

Gruß Simon


----------



## httpdigest (19. Aug 2020)

Schau mal in den Window > Preferences unter Java > Editor > Content Assist > Advanced.
Dort kannst du in der oberen Liste auswählen, welche "Proposal Kinds" dir beim ersten Anzeigen der Vorschlagsliste unterbreitet werden sollen. Eventuell ist dort nicht (mehr) "Java Proposals" angewählt.


----------



## Splayfer (20. Aug 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal in den Window > Preferences unter Java > Editor > Content Assist > Advanced.
> Dort kannst du in der oberen Liste auswählen, welche "Proposal Kinds" dir beim ersten Anzeigen der Vorschlagsliste unterbreitet werden sollen. Eventuell ist dort nicht (mehr) "Java Proposals" angewählt.


Danke es hat mir geholfen!


----------

